
Binance & Coinbase Twitter Accounts Hacked - lessname
https://mobile.twitter.com/binance/status/1283479863840722944
======
lessname
Also the following account:
[https://mobile.twitter.com/binance/status/128347986384072294...](https://mobile.twitter.com/binance/status/1283479863840722944)
and Gemini:
[https://mobile.twitter.com/Gemini/status/1283483560087871488](https://mobile.twitter.com/Gemini/status/1283483560087871488)
Coinbase:
[https://mobile.twitter.com/coinbase/status/12834854149181030...](https://mobile.twitter.com/coinbase/status/1283485414918103040)

They all sent a tweet with the follwing content and pinned it:

"We have partnered with CryptoForHealth and are giving back 5000 BTC to the
community.

See more here : [http://cryptoforhealth.com"](http://cryptoforhealth.com")

Update: @coinbase just deleted the tweet

------
monokh
Feels more like a twitter exploit. Just about every prominent crypto account
is pushing this scam out.

~~~
nemothekid
As is Elon’s. Not envious of those who have to clean up this mess at Twitter

